# Motorola RAZR V3 and Telus?



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know if I was to buy the Motorola RAZR V3 from Rogers, but wanted to use it with Telus as I already use Telus, could I do it with the RAZR V3? Or would it not work on the Telus network? Would Telus just need to set up the SIM card to work on their service?

I really like the feel and the look of the phone, looks almost like something Apple would have designed  .


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Telus and Rogers use completely different networks. The Motorola phone will not work on the other's network.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

That is what I was afraid of Roland.

I switched over from Rogers many years ago to Telus because I tend to like Telus's service a lot better. What I don't like about Telus is how they are so far behind in getting some of the coolest phones to work on their networks. I truly don't want to be with two carriers just to use a cell phone that I want. Oh well, I guess one can dream eh?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Rogers is a GSM network, so that is what the RAZR is compatible with (Fido is another GSM network). It is my understanding that the RAZR, being a GSM phone, will not work with CDMA networks (like Telus, I believe). I have heard that a CDMA version of the RAZR should be arriving in North America soon though, so it could be unlocked (if necessary) and put on the Telus network.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> I really like the feel and the look of the phone, looks almost like something Apple would have designed  .


Save your money. The RZR mau look and feel cool but it sucks as a phone. Bad interface and a lousy OS.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

That's funny, according to most CNET users who rated the phone low said the exact same thing!

Of course most of them have been using a Nokia for years and are used to the OS etc...

I happen to own a Motorola phone myself and I like the interface and the OS. I also have used the RAZR V3 from a friend who is with Rogers. I find the OS and the interface even easier then the Motorola phone I am using today. 

My phone is not for text messaging or to be used as a PDA. So I don't care if it takes 0.0001 seconds longer to type a name into the address book over the time it takes me to type it in on my other Motorola phone. You want to see a bad OS? Try a phone from Samsung. I had to configure one for a co-worker because they couldn't figure out how to use it. It took me twice as long then a Nokia and Motorola phone to figure out the OS. 

If you can use Windows XP you can use a RAZR V3


----------

